# Floyd Mayweather Jr. VS Donald Curry at Welterweight: Who Wins?



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Debate your positions :bbb



(Might move this to historical after it gets some traction)


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Bad decision posting this in here, especially with a poll.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayweather, uninspiringly.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather, uninspiringly.


Great analysis bruh.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Great analysis bruh.


I cringed at the match up.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Elaborate turbs'.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Would look like Norris-Curry, except Mayweather would probably take him the distance


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

It'd be a more competitive Mayweather/Canelo with a lot more tension. Curry wades in far too often to beat a guy like Mayweather.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Reppin501 @JMP @tommygun711 @Theron @Kingboxer, technically describe how you think the fight goes please. There's been none of that. Paint a picture of the style match-up using relevant fights of theirs.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Would look like Norris-Curry, except Mayweather would probably take him the distance


Abysmal post.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> It'd be a more competitive Mayweather/Canelo with a lot more tension. Curry wades in far too often to beat a guy like Mayweather.


Oh, dear.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Curry by decision.

Curry's jab was superb & he could fight effectively on the inside as well, its a bad match-up for Floyd imo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Oh, dear.


:rolleyes


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Currys defence is being underrated as well.

Sure he wasn't Floyd-esque but considering hks output his defence was top class. 

Handspeed, punch for punch, Curry showed he could be as quick as Floyd at 147. 

No one penetrated Starlings defence like Curry did, and no one pushed Starling back at all, not even Nunn at 160.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Oh, dear.


Why do you insist on acting like a snob?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Abysmal post.


I'm sticking to my guns based off my nonbiased viewing of footage :conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why do you insist on acting like a snob?


I love Flea, but he doesn't like Mayweather. He'd find a reason for any top 3, 147 lb'er in the last 30 years to beat him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

@Vic is a sensible dude as well. Would be good to hear your analysis.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> @Vic is a sensible dude as well. Would be good to hear your analysis.


I can post something later, bro. :good


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Let me just say I don't know shit about Donald Curry besides what's been said and what @Hands of Iron has told me. Complete blind spot for me. This stage is for the rest of you.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Give me Curry by decision and a possible KO. Curry could match Floyd in everything and exceeded him in combination punching & power; he was an incredibly sharp puncher at 147 and would be dangerous for Floyd at any stage of the fight. Floyd would not hold an advantage in speed or movement, Curry wouldn't be the typical slow moving slugger that Floyd has been accustomed to facing for alot of his career.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Give me Curry by decision and a possible KO. Curry could match Floyd in everything and exceeded him in combination punching & power; he was an incredibly sharp puncher at 147 and would be dangerous for Floyd at any stage of the fight. Floyd would not hold an advantage in speed or movement, Curry wouldn't be the typical slow moving slugger that Floyd has been accustomed to facing for alot of his career.


Do you see this being a fight in the center or against the ropes? What about his offense allows him to penetrate Floyd's guard? What allows him to neutralize Floyd's offensive accuracy and general mobility?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Let me just say I don't know shit about Donald Curry besides what's been said and what @Hands of Iron has told me. Complete blind spot for me. This stage is for the rest of you.


Curry was seen as a contender for the top P4P spot with Hagler Bogo.There was talk of him moving through to eventually face Hagler.He was beating the likes of McCrory and Starling at 147 but was struggling badly at the weight when he went in against Honeyghan.
He was never really the same after that but he was doing well against McCallum and Mike gave him big props and his badly swollen eye was a big factor in that fight.
He claimed Ray Leonard tried to keep him away from Hagler so it wouldn't interfere with his plans so that gives you an idea how well he was thought of.
I don't know if it was Ring but he was voted the third best WW of the decade behind Ray and Tommy so you can understand why he's well thought of by some here.

The Honeyghan fight drained and management problems kind of stopped his rise,but he moved in and out brilliantly and was also handy inside when required.Pretty textbook stuff done brilliantly that you would approve of with a stinging jab and ability to go to the body superbly.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Curry was seen as a contender for the top P4P spot with Hagler Bogo.There was talk of him moving through to eventually face Hagler.He was beating the likes of McCrory and Starling at 147 but was struggling badly at the weight when he went in against Honeyghan.
> He was never really the same after that but he was doing well against McCallum and Mike gave him big props and his badly swollen eye was a big factor in that fight.
> He claimed Ray Leonard tried to keep him away from Hagler so it wouldn't interfere with his plans so that gives you an idea how well he was thought of.
> I don't know if it was Ring but he was voted the third best WW of the decade behind Ray and Tommy so you can understand why he's well thought of by some here.
> ...


Sounds like a classic oldschool stylist. Going to have to evaluate at some point. McCallum is another fighter I have to study. Now I remember why HoI was telling me about him :lol: I've only heard great things about Curry's skills. A stinging jab is one thing I'd rather have than not against Mayweather.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I love Flea, but he doesn't like Mayweather. He'd find a reason for any top 3, 147 lb'er in the last 30 years to beat him.


yeah I've noticed that also


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Do you see this being a fight in the center or against the ropes? What about his offense allows him to penetrate Floyd's guard? What allows him to neutralize Floyd's offensive accuracy and general mobility?


Center of the ring battle. Very technical. His offense was simply excellent at it's best, very very sharp with knockout power. His offense was economical but yet his workrate was very consistent. He was able to pierce Starling's defense like Flea said, so I think he should have similar success with Floyd. Curry himself was naturally very defensively responsible and was pretty fast on his feet, he will be able to compete on Floyd on every field.

Also if you don't know too much about Curry I'd recommend the two Starling fights and the McCallum fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Curry rocking McCallum with a right hand. He had the power to stop Floyd no doubt about it. The opposite isn't true.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lol at McCallum getting rocked for half a second. atsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Also if you don't know too much about Curry I'd recommend the two Starling fights and the McCallum fight.


Will do.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Why do you insist on acting like a snob?


People talk utter uneducated bollocks.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I've noticed that also


Fuck you. Why would I waste my time analysing based on bias?

Could it not be that I have a different opinion to you? Why am I the one who's wrong and biased just because I don't agree with you.

Fuck you.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Let me just say I don't know shit about Donald Curry besides what's been said and what @Hands of Iron has told me. Complete blind spot for me. This stage is for the rest of you.





Lester1583 said:


> The best welter since Leonard/Hearns.
> 
> Was one of the two best fighters in the world in his prime.
> 
> ...


Recommended fights - McCrory, Diaz, Starling 2.



Bogotazo said:


> What about his offense allows him to penetrate Floyd's guard?


Handspeed and pin-point accuracy.

Curry rarely (if ever) threw Meldrick Taylor-like combinations but as far as single shots are concerned he was lightning fast.

That hook that put down McCrory is one the fastest most perfect hooks ever thrown.

Aside beasts like Hearns/Robinson/Leonard, awkward aggression is the key to beat Curry's perfect textbook approach.

He's a very, very tough fighter to outbox cleanly, especially if you can't hurt or bully him.

Even a prime McCallum before he landed that shot couldn't distinguish himself from the post-Ragamaffin Curry who managed to wobble McCallum with a single right hand.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It'd be a more competitive Mayweather/Canelo with a lot more tension. Curry wades in far too often to beat a guy like Mayweather.


Curry is infinitely better than Canelo. Shit comparison.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Lol at McCallum getting rocked for half a second. atsch


lmao, it just looks like he was slipping the second punch that didn't come while being in a bad position after being hit, doesn't seem hurt from that .5 second clip


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Lol at McCallum getting rocked for half a second. atsch


Shut it!:fire


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> lmao, it just looks like he was slipping the second punch that didn't come while being in a bad position after being hit, doesn't seem hurt from that .5 second clip


You picked based on a shot,  way past his best Curry against a fighter completely different stylistically to Floyd. You have no integrity.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> lmao, it just looks like he was slipping the second punch that didn't come while being in a bad position after being hit, doesn't seem hurt from that .5 second clip


he was rocked it's just that McCallum always had a great chin & reserve, he gave off an illusion to Curry that he wasn't that hurt.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

'Flea Man MUST be biased. He has more footage than anyone but it MUST be Floyds personality he doesn't like because, well I think he's the most amazing boxer I've ever seen and I can't be wrong!'

Basically.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You picked based on a shot, way past his best Curry against a fighter completely different stylistically to Floyd. You have no integrity.


Take off the nostalgia goggles and get real










Your boy was getting pasted by a better fighter(one that actually had speed) at age 30. 30 vs 30 @154 Mayweather UD deal with it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo;

Here's a good example of Curry against a very underrated fighter who drew and lost a SD over 2 fights with McCrory.Came over to the UK to do it as well.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Take off the nostalgia goggles and get real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boy? Again you're mixing up analysis with bias.

Curry was a world champ nice and young, and fought world class oppo' as a young guy. One weakened by making weight ON THE DAY. One that had fought the likes of Mike McCallum, Michael Nunn, Marlon Starling x2.

Forgive me if he wasn't undefeated in his late 30s.

Norris made a career out of picking on shot fighters, or getting DQ'd against non-entities. Or sparked by the better fighters.

Age is always the only thing to take into account of course. You are an absolute retard.

EDIT: This thread is about Floyd Vs a prime Curry at 147. I also agree Floyd would beat the shot version you're talkimg about.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Debate your positions :bbb
> 
> (Might move this to historical after it gets some traction)


Donald Curry was a beast, peaked out too soon. Too close to tell, Curry was fast, smart and hit like hell.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken,Curry was only 24 or 25 when he unified the division.And he done it the right way too.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Good jabs always gave Floyd trouble, Cotto, DLH.....Curry with one of the best jabs I´ve seen would do much better than these guys, not to mention that he wouldn´t have any disavantage in terms of speed.
I don´t see a knockout, but a close decision in Curry´s favor would be very very possible. (we are talking Curry at his best, everybody knows that Mayweather has a consitency that Curry never had).


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo!
Talk to me baby! You see how crisp Curry snapped that jab and moved away beautifully put of reach and danger?

It's not the biggest name that's been getting mentioned but Jones was an excellent fighter and I thought that was a quicker more concise example of his skills.
@Flea Man; What would've happened if Don moved up to 154 and missed the Honeyghan fight?
People don't realise that fight was the Buster-Tyson of the 80's.

Lol at Ray still calling the shots when no one has a clue.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Curry by competitive, but clear decision.

Curry's handspeed and blistering offense would keep Mayweather in check, and the Lone Star Cobra was a good enough boxer not to get caught with too many flush counters. Mayweather has his moments, and I don't see him getting stopped, but in the end Curry probably controls the fight in the same way that he controlled both fights with Starling.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Curry is a little early for me to remember in great detail. I do remember great handspeed and tremendous combinations. The guy was legit.

What I don't remember is his footwork or his ability to make adjustments. Both of those are key in a hypothetical Floyd matchup.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Curry by competitive, but clear decision.
> 
> Curry's handspeed and blistering offense would keep Mayweather in check, and the Lone Star Cobra was a good enough boxer not to get caught with too many flush counters. Mayweather has his moments, and I don't see him getting stopped, but in the end Curry probably controls the fight in the same way that he controlled both fights with Starling.


He definitely didn't control the first Starling fight.

Had Moochie not played up to the cameras on his first TV appearance he might've won that clearly. I had it a draw.

Definitely taught Don more than it did Starling, who had a tendency to switch off.

In the 15 round rematch Curry was as good as any welterweight I've ever seen. That is right up there with Kalambay-McCallum II and Gavilan-Graham III for being the best two way technical fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Curry is a little early for me to remember in great detail. I do remember great handspeed and tremendous combinations. The guy was legit.
> 
> What I don't remember is his footwork or his ability to make adjustments. Both of those are key in a hypothetical Floyd matchup.


Watch Curry-Starling II. Genius tactical shifts from Curry there, against a defensive maestro as strong and tough as he was hard to hit.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Watch Curry-Starling II. Genius tactical shifts from Curry there, against a defensive maestro as strong and tough as he was hard to hit.


Just looked that up, it happened earlier than I thought. I really only remember the tail end of his career. I'll take a look.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Flea Man;you get me earlier question? Been meaning to ask all day.

I wish @Hands of Iron was here for this thread.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> @Flea Man;you get me earlier question? Been meaning to ask all day.
> 
> I wish @Hands of Iron was here for this thread.


Nah, what was that mate?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Nah, what was that mate?


How would things have gone if Curry passed on Honeyghan and moved up at the right time?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> How would things have gone if Curry passed on Honeyghan and moved up at the right time?


Well I think he'd have been more confident. But McCallum might still have caught him.

Whatever happened, they were priming him to fight Hagler and Curry would've got ruined then.

He was at his best using his physical advantages at welter IMO, and he'd outgrown welter.

Destined to burn bright for a short time IMO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Fuck you. Why would I waste my time analysing based on bias?
> 
> Could it not be that I have a different opinion to you? Why am I the one who's wrong and biased just because I don't agree with you.
> 
> Fuck you.


my problem isn't your opinion, it's how you're coming off. There's plenty of posters in this thread that are siding with Curry without attacking others and coming off as a snob.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> my problem isn't your opinion, it's how you're coming off. There's plenty of posters in this thread that are siding with Curry without attacking others and coming off as a snob.


You attacked me. Saying that you see a pattern of bias in my analysis. Which is just about the snobbiest thing I've heard.

EDIT: And so what if I am a snob? Most of the posters here are biased, uneducated fans who make sweeping assumptions and statements based on very little.

Ask the posters that come with real knowledge whether I'm rude to them. Oh, no in fact I give them rare footage for free.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You attacked me. Saying that you see a pattern of bias in my analysis. Which is just about the snobbiest thing I've heard.
> 
> EDIT: And so what if I am a snob? Most of the posters here are biased, uneducated fans who make sweeping assumptions and statements based on very little.
> 
> Ask the posters that come with real knowledge whether I'm rude to them. Oh, no in fact I give them rare footage for free.


Youre a cunt. Name 30 fighters more accomplished than Tommy plz


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @Bogotazo!
> Talk to me baby! You see how crisp Curry snapped that jab and moved away beautifully put of reach and danger?
> 
> It's not the biggest name that's been getting mentioned but Jones was an excellent fighter and I thought that was a quicker more concise example of his skills.
> ...


In class for another hour, I'll be free soon hun <3


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre a cunt. Name 30 fighters more accomplished than Tommy plz


You still haven't answered my question.

I told you already: Hearns isn't as accomplished as you think he is.

Also, you rank titles in multiple weight classes highly. Fair enough. I rank quality of opposition defeated.

Hearns is top 40. What is your discrepancy? Most of the fighters I would name you won't have heard of and you'll just check their boxrec.

What is the point? Come back to me when you've done some real research kid.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Or when you can spell.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You still haven't answered my question.
> 
> I told you already: Hearns isn't as accomplished as you think he is.
> 
> ...


Only a handfull of fighters in history have won titles through multiple weight classes. Only a select few have won 5 and only one to my knowledge "the Hitman" won his 5th against a hall of famer.

If you hung around real boxers youd know how hard it is even with superior technical ability to beat fighters larger than you.

Btw where do you rank Floyd then?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

then again we could always keep on topic...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Given there are a few heavyweight posters on this thread,I'm surprised no one has pointed out that prime Kalule would've starched Floyd and Don in the same night at 154.
Undebateble! @Lester1583 and @Hands of Iron know what time it is.:yep


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

@Powerpuncher would be good to hear from you on this.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I love Flea, but he doesn't like Mayweather. He'd find a reason for any top 3, 147 lb'er in the last 30 years to beat him.


Idk if that's true but him saying Curry could beat him isn't just a reason to hate on Mayweather. Curry very well could have beat him.


turbotime said:


> Lol at McCallum getting rocked for half a second. atsch


McCallum had an iron jaw and was a big guy, he only went down when he was 40 and a fat light heavyweight against Jones.
He got caught by Julian Jackson and didn't get as wobbled as against Curry, Curry countered guys at the exact perfect timing. If he could wobble McCallum he could Floyd.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> @*Reppin501* @*JMP* @*tommygun711* @*Theron* @*Kingboxer*, technically describe how you think the fight goes please. There's been none of that. Paint a picture of the style match-up using relevant fights of theirs.


Like I was saying in the other thread i'd use the Curry from the Starling fights, he was prime there and Starling is the most stylistically similar to Floyd out of Currys fights.






Curry is great against boxers, where he can wait for his shots counter and time guys.

He does not do as well against pressure or awkward pressure fighters, against Hwang some of the time when he was being pressured he just started to move a whole lot, after he said it was part of is gameplan but still he wasn't the best Curry when being pressured.

Luckily Floyd does not fight at all like the guys who gave Curry the most problems. He fights in a way that helps Curry shine.

Floyd can be hit with rights over his left,
Curry was amazing at timing guys and countering with quick shots (especially rights over the jab) just watch him do it against McCallum who held his left down in a similar way to Floyd. Curry may not KO him from this (although he could he did have the power) but he could probably land this type of shot clean on Mayweather and win him rounds.

Also Curry did throw the jab to the body and come up with the right alot like Shane did to Floyd (exept much quicker) you can see him do it against McCallum from the beginning of their fight.













(thanks for the gif Tommygun :cheers)

I'd watch the McCallum fight as well to show how Curry can counter extremely well against a great defensive fighter and great counterpuncher. Who's bigger taller and stronger while Currys above his best weight.

Also watch how he lands the rights on McCallum before he can shoulder roll or duck them by jabbing to the body and coming up quick, by feinting and watch him counter McCallums jabs with the right hand.

Also watch the last combination Curry lands how he throws the right not to land but just to get his left hook off at *14:16*
That's something I see him doing a lot to Floyd so that he can get his left hook off, and Currys got one of the fastest best left hooks ever, if it lands its doing damage.

Id watch for the jab to the body right to the head and right countering the jab at

*-5 seconds
-17 seconds*
You can see him do these things and more throughout the entire fight though






And of course the usual, Curry's boxing skills are obviously there to compete with Floyd. He's as quick and has more power.

To me Currys quick counters are the main thing that makes me confident in saying he beats Floyd. All the rest as well but mainly that.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> @Reppin501 @JMP @tommygun711 @Theron @Kingboxer, technically describe how you think the fight goes please. There's been none of that. Paint a picture of the style match-up using relevant fights of theirs.


I think Mayweather would force Curry to follow him to the ropes. Curry tends to come in indecisive in these situations leaving himself open to A. Counters B. Takes a shot and backs off C. Comes in half ass and gets clinched...Curry would fall into Mayweather's pace which is always a bad idea. He would throw lazy jabs get countered with right hands, and eventually Floyd would discourage Curry from trying to press him, and Curry would settle for trying to box Floyd, and he would lose a lackluster but clear decision. While similar in speed, Floyd has better timing and would beat him in the middle of the ring. Curry has a good crisp right hand but I he tends to throw it and admire it, Floyd would make him pay for that. Curry has good footwork and is deliberate in terms of controlling range when fighting from the outside, which could help him. He's inconsistent in doing this when pressuring...particularly when he gets an opponent on the ropes. Which is where I think the fight is ultimately won. Whether its via Floyd hitting him with heavy counters or Floyd having early success along the ropes and forcing Curry to settle for a middle of the ring chess match that I don't believe he can win, either way Floyd in close quarters on the ropes is a position he's comfortable in. Would he want to sit there all night...no of course not, but he would land the more meaningful shots in those exchanges and if Curry can't win there, he won't win anywhere. IMO

Loses exchange after backing Starling to the ropes, misses a jab gets punished. 









Backs Hwang to the ropes misses jab gets punished









Backs Hwang to the ropes comes in open, gets hit with a peach of right hand, Floyd has thrown a couple of these in his day.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I think Mayweather would force Curry to follow him to the ropes. Curry tends to come in indecisive in these situations leaving himself open to A. Counters B. Takes a shot and backs off C. Comes in half ass and gets clinched...Curry would fall into Mayweather's pace which is always a bad idea. He would throw lazy jabs get countered with right hands, and eventually Floyd would discourage Curry from trying to press him, and Curry would settle for trying to box Floyd, and he would lose a lackluster but clear decision. While similar in speed, Floyd has better timing and would beat him in the middle of the ring. Curry has a good crisp right hand but I he tends to throw it and admire it, Floyd would make him pay for that. Curry has good footwork and is deliberate in terms of controlling range when fighting from the outside, which could help him. He's inconsistent in doing this when pressuring...particularly when he gets an opponent on the ropes. Which is where I think the fight is ultimately won. Whether its via Floyd hitting him with heavy counters or Floyd having early success along the ropes and forcing Curry to settle for a middle of the ring chess match that I don't believe he can win, either way Floyd in close quarters on the ropes is a position he's comfortable in. Would he want to sit there all night...no of course not, but he would land the more meaningful shots in those exchanges and if Curry can't win there, he won't win anywhere. IMO
> 
> Loses exchange after backing Starling to the ropes, misses a jab gets punished.
> 
> ...


Fuck me...ill fix the gifs tomorrow, I need an MIS degree to post a gif from my Ipad.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Floyd wins a close fight but i see floyds defense being a a problem i see floyd getting of first and outfighting him on the inside


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd has shown over and over the ability to fight a near perfect tactical fight, and constantly forces opponents into his fight. Curry has shown spots of brilliance but aside from a lack of consistency in terms of his entire body of work, he's also inconsistent from round to round...I would attribute this to having success at a young age and not fully maturing as a fighter, considering most here considered him shot to shit at 29. Floyd at welterweight is a mature fighter who knows exactly what he plans to do, and every movement has a purpose, and he's mentally on a different level. He's simply more refined, more battle tested, and is the more complete fighter over the course of 12 rounds and has been that consistent for over a decade. That said, anybody with Curry's talent has a chance but the "safe money" is on the overall better, more consistent, more refined fighter which is Mayweather.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Like I was saying in the other thread i'd use the Curry from the Starling fights, he was prime there and Starling is the most stylistically similar to Floyd out of Currys fights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed that post Theron.I don't know if you watched the Jones fight I posted earlier.Even if you go to around 9 minutes in you get a perfect example of how Curry could control distance beautifully and was as deadly on the inside as he was where he could get that Exocet jab off.
The best of all for me is the way he lands a rapid jab and just steps back to an almost perfect out of danger range and then back in behind the jab.
A joy to watch.If you can see it on YouTube check out the few comments mate.
@Reppin501; that's a good fight for you to watch mate.See what you think of his technique on the inside against a very tough guy.
Would help your analysis when comparing the match up here.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Only a handfull of fighters in history have won titles through multiple weight classes. Only a select few have won 5 and only one to my knowledge "the Hitman" won his 5th against a hall of famer.
> 
> If you hung around real boxers youd know how hard it is even with superior technical ability to beat fighters larger than you.
> 
> Btw where do you rank Floyd then?


Again, you have low standards.

I only give credit to CHAMPIONS not titlists.

Tommy Hearns was a genuine, no.1 champion in two weight classes; 154 and 175.

Still amazing; hence he makes my top 40.

EDIT: I have two very good friends who are pros. I have travelled to Thailand just to watch fighters train. Don't make assumptions about me. I give Hearns a lot of props. He is one of my favourite fighters of all time.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Reppin: some good posts from you, sorry I called you a troll.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Vic said:


> I don´t see a knockout


Tiresome Mayweather debate aside, Curry's power gets underrated these days.

He wasn't your typical Cotto-level puncher.

He was much closer to the likes of Trinidad than to the likes of Quartey.

He had enough power (aided by explosive speed and precision) to hurt/drop with a single shot almost anybody at welter.

Punching power was one of the reasons for his downfall - he was more boxing-oriented, balanced, less straight-forward in his early days.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Tiresome Mayweather debate aside, Curry's power gets underrated these days.
> 
> He wasn't your typical Cotto-level puncher.
> 
> ...


Nice post.

Again, only Molinares seriously hurt Starling. And that was a freak occurence by a Barranquilla banger.

Starling was impossible to push back. Curry managed it, and had Starling on queer street in the 15th round.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Given there are a few heavyweight posters on this thread,I'm surprised no one has pointed out that prime Kalule would've starched Floyd and Don in the same night at 154.
> Undebateble!
> @Lester1583 and @Hands of Iron know what time it is.:yep


:lol:

Kalule is a pretty horrific matchup for Floyd IMO. Southpaw, incredible ring awareness and footwork, fairly quick, not a banger, but he'd stifle Floyds timing IMO. That's not a knock on Floyd, Kalule was awkward as fuck, and a beastly physical presence at 11 stone.

If Curry was at his best at 154, he'd likely wear Kalule down and stop him down the stretch.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Very hard to call. 

On paper the advantages are with Curry. He was offensively much more gifted, just as athletic, has neutralised defensive genius before and he is more natural at the weight.

An issue is we are accustomed to seeing Floyd make offensive fighters look below par so people are assuming Floyd will adjust to outbox Curry "just because"

Floyd is a master at dropping an opponents workrate with his sharp counters but that is because he rarely comes up against someone who can beat him to the punch. Punch for punch I don't know there's an awful lot in it. Usually in this case Floyd then relies on making them miss and pay, so he slips, steps and counters his way to victory. But again i don't think it's a given that Floyd has better feet and certainly not up at 147.

Floyd's biggest advantage is his upper body movement for me, i think he definitely can make Curry miss, but it's whether he can reduce his output to the point where he is missing over and over. As people point out, Curry did get through the guard of Starling who was very talented with the up close defence.

Truth is this is very hard to call. In terms of the eye test these two are about evenly matched and their styles compliment each other so both have things they can target.

I think this comes down to the intangibles on the day, who is feeling drained, who has that extra niggly injury, who is better prepared for the distance, who is feeling hungrier at this stage of their career. Gun to my head i think i pick Floyd on a gut feeling that he would find a way to limit Curry's output, but i certainly wouldn't bet a penny on this fight (well I'm a gambling addict so I'd probably stick a bet on the over 8.5 rounds).


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Kalule is a pretty horrific matchup for Floyd IMO.


Kalule is a horrible match-up for any pure boxer without notable power.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> @Powerpuncher would be good to hear from you on this.


I think it'd be a close interesting contest.

Firstly I'd throw Curry's fights against the likes of McCallum and Honeyghan out the window. Floyd is tiny compared to McCallum and he isn't bulling his way forward like the underrated prodigy Honeyghan did. Floyd would look to box and possibly go on the backfoot against Curry, which is a better strategy but makes Curry much more in his element.

Curry's certainly a level above anyone that Floyd's faced. Technically he's better than anyone. Much of Floyd's game is countering mistakes, Curry doesn't make many mistakes, his guard is tight and high and his punches straight. The only weakness I see is he comes inside square looking to hook, which Floyd could potshot and step out against and he has a lazy jab at times, which could be countered.

Curry does throw a lazy a jab at times, possibly to draw leads to exchange, there's a possibility Floyd counters the jab with the right but Curry would look to counter with his own quick counters. Curry's combination of speed and reflexes see him landing more than any of Floyd's other opponents.

Defensively he's better than anyone Floyd's faced too. Reflexes and speed are up there with the best he's up with the best even if not quite as quick as a prime Floyd. Floyd would be missing more than against anyone in this contest and be getting hit more than against any opponent other than perhaps Judah who mentally quit after the early rounds.

Height and size are up there with biggest Floyd's face, so around Delahoya size, even though Floyd's quicker this will make it harder for him to land first.

Curry's power is better than Shane probably. Just as importantly is the way Curry put's his combinations together with great timing and angles and he's much more fluid than Floyd in this respect. If Floyd gets to exchanging and taking Curry's punches he's going to lose. Floyd also would have to learn early not to invite Curry inside as he does with other opponents. Curry's use of angles and combinations inside would see him penetrate Floyd's defense better than say Castillo managed.

Stamina wise both have excellent stamina although I'd say Mayweather maintains his technique a bit better in the later rounds. Curry though fights at a higher pace than Floyd, which maybe would make Floyd more open to errors. When it comes to heart I'd definitely give Floyd the edge, that may give him an edge down the stretch and even if Curry does hurt him unless he's ko'd you'd expect him to rally back.

Overall I'd expect a close contest and I'm not sure who'd win. Maybe we'd be debating who won if it happened, a cop out answer I know. :lol: I'd lean towards Curry with it being his weight class, Floyd being better at 130 than Curry is at 147 but just being outgunned a bit too much at WW.



Theron said:


> Floyd can be hit with rights over his left,
> Curry was amazing at timing guys and countering with quick shots (especially rights over the jab) just watch him do it against McCallum who held his left down in a similar way to Floyd. Curry may not KO him from this (although he could he did have the power) but he could probably land this type of shot clean on Mayweather and win him rounds.
> .


Mayweather carrying a low left in range would be a mistake in this fight, he'd be advised to keep both hands up against Curry I think. Curry absolutely could KO and finish Floyd if he makes that mistake.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> I think it'd be a close interesting contest.
> 
> Firstly I'd throw Curry's fights against the likes of McCallum and Honeyghan out the window. Floyd is tiny compared to McCallum and he isn't bulling his way forward like the underrated prodigy Honeyghan did. Floyd would look to box and possibly go on the backfoot against Curry, which is a better strategy but makes Curry much more in his element.
> 
> ...


Lovely, detailed post. I'd tend to agree with your analysis.

Hkw about Floyd Vs Honeyghan? Honeyghan of course was a skilled boxer who turned into a bulldozer in his title reign.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> I think it'd be a close interesting contest.
> 
> Firstly I'd throw Curry's fights against the likes of McCallum and Honeyghan out the window. Floyd is tiny compared to McCallum and he isn't bulling his way forward like the underrated prodigy Honeyghan did. Floyd would look to box and possibly go on the backfoot against Curry, which is a better strategy but makes Curry much more in his element.
> 
> ...


Great post there mate.
Did you get my PM last week mate? Just asked if the little one was ok.Forgive me if you replied.
Memory's a sieve these days

I know what you mean about Curry down the stretch but he was also never the type to throw wasteful combos,and like Hopkins,uses exactly what's needed(albeit at a higher output than Bernard)
And his stick and moving with the head movement would prevent new problems for Floyd.
Enjoyable read.:good


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Lovely, detailed post. I'd tend to agree with your analysis.
> 
> Hkw about Floyd Vs Honeyghan? Honeyghan of course was a skilled boxer who turned into a bulldozer in his title reign.


Honeyghan is a difficult one to gage for me. He looks to have it all, technically perfect, excellent athleticism combining punch slipping with fast powerful counters with either hand. Against Curry he looks great, against Blocker very good but less polished and I'd assume against Starling past his best. So was this a decline because of the drink/coke and lack of dedication or the Curry fight flattering him? I tend to believe the former as he looks worse and Curry while a little drained was simply bettered by a momentarily great fighter who went down hill very fast.

I've picked him to beat Robinson in the past on the basis of him being a better version of Turpin, who gave Robinson problems with his jab in both fights, I thought Turpin was winning the rematch until Robinson pulled it out. At that was the pre-retirement Robinson, which is what people are really referring to when they call him 'welterweight Robinson'.

So yes I think Honeyghan probably beats Floyd at his best too, but a difficult one to gage, not enough proof of his brilliance against enough styles that I've seen and I probably should watch his pre title fights. Floyd would beat the Starling version though.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Great post there mate.
> Did you get my PM last week mate? Just asked if the little one was ok.Forgive me if you replied.
> Memory's a sieve these days
> 
> ...


Yes Floyd would be in with someone who can really challenge him skillwise. I can't think of a similar opponent on his ledger, maybe Cotto but not nearly as good.

I don't think I got a pm mate, at least none in my inbox. You don't want to start my baby borer side though, the most exciting thing for me these days is teaching her to repeat my vowels, that and DIY ceiling plastering, nightmare of a task.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Yes Floyd would be in with someone who can really challenge him skillwise. I can't think of a similar opponent on his ledger, maybe Cotto but not nearly as good.
> 
> I don't think I got a pm mate, at least none in my inbox. You don't want to start my baby borer side though, the most exciting thing for me these days is teaching her to repeat my vowels, that and DIY ceiling plastering, nightmare of a task.


I know that feeling mate!
And you obviously weren't about much last week as all I did was bang on about the fact that like you,I have now met the GOAT.:smile


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Honeyghan is a difficult one to gage for me. He looks to have it all, technically perfect, excellent athleticism combining punch slipping with fast powerful counters with either hand. Against Curry he looks great, against Blocker very good but less polished and I'd assume against Starling past his best. So was this a decline because of the drink/coke and lack of dedication or the Curry fight flattering him? I tend to believe the former as he looks worse and Curry while a little drained was simply bettered by a momentarily great fighter who went down hill very fast.
> 
> I've picked him to beat Robinson in the past on the basis of him being a better version of Turpin, who gave Robinson problems with his jab in both fights, I thought Turpin was winning the rematch until Robinson pulled it out. At that was the pre-retirement Robinson, which is what people are really referring to when they call him 'welterweight Robinson'.
> 
> So yes I think Honeyghan probably beats Floyd at his best too, but a difficult one to gage, not enough proof of his brilliance against enough styles that I've seen and I probably should watch his pre title fights. Floyd would beat the Starling version though.


Starling fight was when Honeyghan decided to revert back to his boxing.

Floyd would definitely beat that version, but he wouldn't batter like Starling did. Moochie was very strong.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> So was this a decline because of the drink/coke and lack of dedication or the Curry fight flattering him? I probably should watch his pre title fights.


I'd say Ragamaffin's prime lasted 2 years approximately - 1985-1987 - Rosi-Curry.

He changed very quickly from a quick fleet-footed awkward boxer-puncher to a sloppy version of Armstrong.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd seems to have a fan base of guy's who cant envision him being defeated because they see him dish out schoolings or win wide UD's with not much trouble. The problem here is that those type of people don't realise the guy's Floyd's been fighting, especially of late, would be B class in better era's. Canelo, Ortiz and Guerrero would be mere ten round warm up fights between world title fights in better era's.

Curry would take a UD if he fought PBF mid 80's. If he fought Floyd in this day and age he'd get forced to fight at a catch weight then get robbed on the cards :deal


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

rossco said:


> Floyd seems to have a fan base of guy's who cant envision him being defeated because they see him dish out schoolings or win wide UD's with not much trouble. The problem here is that those type of people don't realise the guy's Floyd's been fighting, especially of late, would be B class in better era's. Canelo, Ortiz and Guerrero would be mere ten round warm up fights between world title fights in better era's.
> 
> Curry would take a UD if he fought PBF mid 80's. If he fought Floyd in this day and age he'd get forced to fight at a catch weight then get robbed on the cards :deal


So you basically disagree with Powerpuncher.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Some great posts in here, don't think I can say any more that what's been said already.

I feel Curry is a nightmare to handle without the pop to shake up his questionable durability, or the pressure to offset his rhythm. So complete technically with speed, reflexes and power to match, he stacks up favourably against most boxer-types imo.

Floyd's best bet (as luf said) is to lure Don into his own game, to slow the pace down, and get Curry to limit his offense and potshot with him, where Floyd can get off first. A tough task with Curry's quick sharp counters and tight defense, but doable.

Still, I'd take Curry's advantages in size, power and overall offensive arsenal, along with his speed and great jab which would give May fits, to see him through here more often than not. I doubt a stoppage, Floyd would avoid the killer left hook for the most part, but a close/clear decision.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> I'd say Ragamaffin's prime lasted 2 years approximately - 1985-1987 - Rosi-Curry.
> 
> He changed very quickly from a quick fleet-footed awkward boxer-puncher to a sloppy version of Armstrong.


How would you rate his other opponents during this time and his best none Curry performance?



PityTheFool said:


> I know that feeling mate!
> And you obviously weren't about much last week as all I did was bang on about the fact that like you,I have now met the GOAT.:smile


Do you now have a picture of yourself with Ray on your mantle piece too then? :lol: Was there any interesting questions/answers and did you get to ask him anything? His usual routine seems pretty standard, I'm not sure if it was you who sent me an interview which pretty much covered everything he talked about.



Flea Man said:


> Starling fight was when Honeyghan decided to revert back to his boxing.
> 
> Floyd would definitely beat that version, but he wouldn't batter like Starling did. Moochie was very strong.


Yea Floyd definitely doesn't have the power to be stopping Lloyd :smile


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> How would you rate his other opponents during this time and his best none Curry performance?
> 
> Do you now have a picture of yourself with Ray on your mantle piece too then? :lol: Was there any interesting questions/answers and did you get to ask him anything? His usual routine seems pretty standard, I'm not sure if it was you who sent me an interview which pretty much covered everything he talked about.
> 
> Yea Floyd definitely doesn't have the power to be stopping Lloyd :smile


When I have more time I'll give you a better rundown in a PM mate.
I also ridiculously bought a framed pair of signed Franklin shorts for a nonsensical price.atsch


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> How would you rate his other opponents during this time and his best none Curry performance?


It was ok for a rising contender.

Stafford was a solid top-10 fighter for a few years in the early 80's.

Mittee was a big domestic fight.

Rosi was an awkward future b-level long-reigning light middleweight champion.

Rosi is a very good performance and an excellent KO - one of Ragamaffin's best wins.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, Rosi was away from home as well; very good win.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Alright, these are my takeaways from Curry's style from the McCallum fight (I found Starling's pressure to be too distinct from Floyd to start off with, even though I'm sure there's valuable stuff there to see, and obviously Curry was prime at welter).

-First thing I notice is Curry's distinct stance. He's very upright, but he somehow makes it work, using his feet as a primary form of defense, and moving his head precisely when he needs to, and never at any other time. He parries well also.

-It's incredible how he can stay _just_ in or out of range. The jab is a difficult punch to defend against, and Curry pulls back just away from it by an inch but steps in just in time to return his own jab or land a right over the top.

-He has a certain style of fighting on the inside; he'll slip a punch, get inside, position himself so that he's out of danger but might take a few body shots, but waits for the precise time to return the more accurate shots.

-He seems to excel at throwing leads (or counters) right when an opponent pulls out from an exchange to restart.

-McCallum seems to have most success when throwing combinations that incorporate the body and finish on top. At close quarters though Curry is hard to hit clean, he's never in position to take a punch completely flush.

-Curry is a lot more accurate when he commits to a combination, normally a lot of it seems like misdirection and set up. His jab to the body and right hand over the top combo is great, as another poster has mentioned I think. The commentators are talking about how Curry doesn't look like the same fighter he used to, to think it gets better makes me very interested. Later in the fight he lands another very hard one.

-McCallum almost can't miss going to the body with a left hook. He gets himself in position well on the inside, using little side-steps (interesting to see Curry deliberately grab him to stop him from side-stepping early on) and using his shoulder, as Curry does, to shell up and open up opportunities on the inside.

-McCallum also has some success with the right in the pocket when using the philly shell the same way Floyd does. He does land and Curry doesn't fire much in return, but Curry smothers or rolls almost all of it.

-Curry threw a straight 1-2 to the body, who does that?

-In the moments leading up to the KO, Curry actually seemed to be finding his rhythm more on the outside, turning into his lefts laterally. What a jab.

Seeing this alone, I can see why people think he would give Floyd trouble and possibly beat him. Although I think pressuring an inside fight wouldn't be the way to go, but rather stepping out and jabbing and committing to short two-punch combinations and winging body shots. Going to look at more, coming soon.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Part 2 of "Bogo discovers Donald Curry", watching his bout against Milton McRory.






-What jumps out to me initially is that this younger Curry looks much sharper and more fluid in his upper body movement. I'm starting to get the sense that his left to the body and straight right are his best punches. The way he frequently sets up the right hand with lefts is also very impressive.

-I notice Curry sometimes implements a power jab into his combinations, very unorthodox. Roach taught Khan and Manny to do it with their respective lead hands, and Erislandy Lara also does it with his right jab.

-Curry's coming forward a lot more in this fight, and with respect to his opponent's counter-punches, it seems that he's either out of range as he steps back immediately after throwing anything, or is taking one to throw with you. He seems to do this most commonly with his left hook.

-There's something clumsily deceptive about his style. Curry often throws his shots less quickly than he does at other times, and also wide and telegraphed, but the delay makes his opponents not trust that they're coming or something, and then they do.

-Curry is at times so textbook in his stance, especially with how he holds his guard, that it's hard to tell what he's thinking of doing next.

-Curry's left hook up top is shining in this fight, and it's because of his superb control of distance. It's particularly interesting in the context of a Floyd fight, because Floyd doesn't get caught with many left hooks, even though he drops his right hand almost every time he throws his left. Floyd can pull away very quickly to a shot, but he might be in danger of Curry stepping in right at the precise moment at the right distance and catching him mid-punch.

In this first one, he's ducking under a range-finder jab and counters the jab when the right hand is dropped.










In this one, he stays just out of range of the jab, and counters with a small leaping left hook. It seems because the jab fell short, McRory thinks he must be out of range, and doesn't anticipate Curry's closure of the distance with the momentum of the pivot for the hook.


















Very sneaky stuff. Leonard comments it's one of the best left hooks he's seen. Trinidad hurt Vargas with a very similar punch, but Curry looks to have much more at his disposal than simply that, and a more varied set-up.

-----

Given what I've seen so far, as good a boxer as he is, I think Curry is more likely to catch Floyd and hurt him than he is to out box him. Of course he would set up that dangerous shot by boxing behind his jab, but I think Floyd would be the one more likely to be accumulating points with more frequent, faster, accurate punches. Curry's straight up stance isn't as much of a liability as it looks like it should be, but I think it's a target Floyd would be able to find. Maybe not every time, but enough. But to be continued...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely stuff Bogo.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Jones was an excellent fighter


Wouldn't say C.Jones was excellent but he definitely is underrated.

He was unlucky to run into one of the best fighters in the world and McCrory (who's a bit underrated himself these days) who was a stylistic nightmare for Colin.
And both McCrory fights were very close.

Pretty solid fundamentally, tough but methodical, one-dimensional and slow footed.

But as far as pure punching power is concerned, he is right up there with guys like Tito, JL Lopez, Cuevas, etc.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Wouldn't say C.Jones was excellent but he definitely is underrated.
> 
> He was unlucky to run into one of the best fighters in the world and McCrory (who's a bit underrated himself these days) who was a stylistic nightmare for Colin.
> And both McCrory fights were very close.
> ...


One of the best left hookers at the weight.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Curry winning the poll. In the WBF. Says something.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Part 2 of "Bogo discovers Donald Curry", watching his bout against Milton McRory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







very similar to the toney left hook that kod then p4p candidate and 36-0 nunn

james was a double-digit underdog in this fight


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Good thread. 

Struggling staying up for the fight tonight (4am :fire us Brits have it tough)so might watch some Curry. Only seen his fight against McCallum.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You attacked me. Saying that you see a pattern of bias in my analysis. Which is just about the snobbiest thing I've heard.
> 
> EDIT: And so what if I am a snob? Most of the posters here are biased, uneducated fans who make sweeping assumptions and statements based on very little.
> 
> Ask the posters that come with real knowledge whether I'm rude to them. Oh, no in fact I give them rare footage for free.


I was talking about your posts from the other thread and page 1, but it's all good. I apologize.

I had 366 notifications and just read some of them now :smile


Reppin501 said:


> I think Mayweather would force Curry to follow him to the ropes. Curry tends to come in indecisive in these situations leaving himself open to A. Counters B. Takes a shot and backs off C. Comes in half ass and gets clinched...Curry would fall into Mayweather's pace which is always a bad idea. He would throw lazy jabs get countered with right hands, and eventually Floyd would discourage Curry from trying to press him, and Curry would settle for trying to box Floyd, and he would lose a lackluster but clear decision. While similar in speed, Floyd has better timing and would beat him in the middle of the ring. Curry has a good crisp right hand but I he tends to throw it and admire it, Floyd would make him pay for that. Curry has good footwork and is deliberate in terms of controlling range when fighting from the outside, which could help him. He's inconsistent in doing this when pressuring...particularly when he gets an opponent on the ropes. Which is where I think the fight is ultimately won. Whether its via Floyd hitting him with heavy counters or Floyd having early success along the ropes and forcing Curry to settle for a middle of the ring chess match that I don't believe he can win, either way Floyd in close quarters on the ropes is a position he's comfortable in. Would he want to sit there all night...no of course not, but he would land the more meaningful shots in those exchanges and if Curry can't win there, he won't win anywhere. IMO
> 
> Loses exchange after backing Starling to the ropes, misses a jab gets punished.
> 
> ...


good post man


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Floyd's too small, light hitting and low output to beat Curry.

he'd get manhandled on the inside and wouldn't have any real advantage on the outside.I don't think floyd could really hurt curry consistently, he's not a hard enough hitter at this weight, where Curry was very heavy handed.That would only drop Mayweather's output further.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol I love seeing names on both poll answers who I would bet my house have never seen a full Curry fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

it is hard to go against Mayweather just on his career and style and knowing what we know about Donald, but at the right time in 1985, Curry might have been tough for Floyd just on physical strength- he was 2 inches taller than Floyd, yet no way as quick. What a hard fight for Floyd. I go back and forth on this one. I have to go with Floyd to outbox Donald and the right hand off the ropes would be the punch for Floyd to keep Donald respectful when Donald gets Floyd to back up on the ropes, but Floyd would still have to move around and not get stuck on the ropes too much since he is not going to knockout Donald with one punch. It will be an accumulation if he stops Donald. Donald put his feet too far apart, so Floyd would and could have moved and pivoted and positioned his way avoiding Donald's left hook. Donald's right hand would be a bigger issues for Floyd than the left hook. But if Floyd concentrated and fought angles and moving his feet for positioning fight , he would have stayed away from the Curry right which was decent. I cannot pick a winner easily, but Floyd comes to mind as a winner by UD. Can Floyd avoid Donald's counterpunching for 12 rounds? Yes, probably so if he got in a rhythm early and hit Donald clean and with Donald's feet wide apart, Donald will not have the range to land his counter, since Donald never fought the same if he was tagged hard, but no matter what it would be tough. I pretty much see Floyd start off boxing early and starting earlier than most fights now because he couldn't afford to figure out Donald, he will find himself hit and hurt before he figures him out. So he starts off early, and stamina might be a problem for Floyd later against someone else, but Donald did not have great stamina, so I just see Floyd being able to utilize his fight plan of boxing better than Donald. who would have to be more aggressive than just counterpuncher since he would be out of range, and he would have to really take it Floyd's body and try to wear him out. Floyd would have to land his right hand on Donald and set down at times to get Donald to think about just walking in. Floyd could not just run. I just see Donald going in on Floyd and getting hit with the right hand when he gets Floyd to back up to the ropes, and eventually Floyd gets Donald in a shell a little and wins the rounds and a UD. Another thing is that Donald might try and move to his left to position Floyd into his left hook like he did where he would almost cuff his arm and hold his opponent to throw the left, which then Floyd would land a quick left hook to the body of his own, but I don't see Floyd winning this fight on combination punching. more like one punch at a time. The combination punching might come later in the fight when Donald slows down.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I was talking about your posts from the other thread and page 1, but it's all good. I apologize.
> 
> I had 366 notifications and just read some of them now :smile
> good post man


Thanks but no apology needed mate :good


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

great read this thread


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> great read this thread


Agree...it's reassuring to know that there are still some who enjoy talking about boxing, and can do so in a respectful manner.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

@V-2










U can't duck forever


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

tommygun711 said:


> @V-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I have too many valence electrons in my life for this shit.

It's formally unsweet.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

V-2 said:


> I have too many valence electrons in my life for this shit.
> 
> It's formally unsweet.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


>


Don King duck


----------

